# Python cleaning



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

So how do you all clean out the tubing of your pythons? I've got 50 feet worth which is getting moldy. I thought of running a 19:1 bleach solution through it, but was concerned of whether any would be absorbed by the plastic. Thanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You're correct, that's the method most people use with no troubles. Just be sure to flush it out with dechlorinated water after using the bleach.

I've never heard of anyone having a problem with the bleach being absorbed by the plastic.


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

........._edited, this is a family friendly board_...... Yeah, I just my Python 50' last Friday, so this tip will help! Thanks!

-MT


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

i just make sure i drain all the water before i store it and have never had to clean it!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I use hydrogen peroxide in the following way. Pour as much as needed into one end of the hose while holding up the other end so as not to let the H2O2 escape then join the ends of the Python hose and rotate around so as to give the H2O2 a chance to reach all parts of the hose. Allow several minutes then disconnect the join, pour out and flush with fresh water.

H2O2 is effective and you don't have to worry about dechlorinating the hose. The con is that it is more expensive.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I like that idea Andrew, thanks. I will give it a try!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the good idea. I cleaned mine out once and the moldly-looking stuff came back quickly. I am afraid of bleach, but not peroxide!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Another "peroxide" treatment is to fill it with a hot solution of that Oxyclean stuff. That's what I did to mine and it came out almost new.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

What is Oxyclean?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Here is a PDF file on Oxyclean. Seems to be potassium hydroxide based.

Andrew Cribb


----------

